# Thinking of getting a cockapoo



## lawsoc (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, sorry usual q that most people ask, my kids really really want a puppy and I wud also like one however I do work full time, when I was married we had a collie which was a very happy dog she had a dog flap and had whole run of house and never caused one bit of damage till kids got in from school. But is it really fair on a dog been left all day , I don't go out on a night and he wud be not left at a w/e , do they just sleep during the day or do you think this wud not work for this breed ? cheers Claire.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Cockapoo's are very sociable and do need human contact, especially when they are puppies. I wouldn't leave a puppy for more than an hour or so to start with, gradually increasing to around 4 hours.

However, that said, it's not impossible. If you can arrange for have use a dog sitter, especially at the beginning and eventually ending with a dog walker when your cockapoo is an adult, you could make it work. There are people on here who do work and make such plans, they could probably give more structured advice.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I use a combination of a dog walker, day care and lots of exercise before and after I go out to work. It can be done but you have to be committed and prepared to fork out for them! My dogs never get left for longer than 4 hours. I would never crate them during the day they get the run of my entire house when I leave them (including a blanket on my bed as they like to sleep there when I am out!) They get a good half hour walk from me before I leave, one midday by my dog walker and another half hour when I get home. So they get 3 walks a day probably more than when I am not working! 
They have never been destructive and I was on holiday when they were young puppies so they didn't get left for long at all when they were small.
It can be done but not if you are going to leave them alone all day as they would get bored and lonely as cockapoos crave company.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We are at the same stage as you in our poo process although have decided to go for it. 
I work out of the house 3 days a week so have lined up a puppy sitting service for those days at first, they are coming in twice a day to toilet, fuss and feed. They charge 7.50 a visit. Once the puppy is older I have enrolled him in doggy day care. I would personally not leave a dog whatever age for longer than 4 hours and this has been the most serious consideration for me when it comes to dog ownership. 
I do have friends who work full time and have dogs, but nearly all of them have a walker or friend or neighbour that walks the dogs for a min of 30 mins at lunchtime. 
Having said all that dogs do adapt and fit to your routine (says me the non dog owning expert ) i am sure you would manage as many have said here it is possible to make it work.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

As others have said, you could make it work 

My parents have recently been on holiday for two weeks without me and I have to work 8 hour days, so I was out of the house from 6.00am until 2.30pm monday to friday, tbh they are very well behaved, especially my oldest, my youngest likes to chew things when she gets bored, so anything left in reach isn't left in a fit state, so I have to moved everything, but letters were chewed up all over the living room... As I said they are good, but 8 hours or more is too long to have to leave them permanently, it's not fair on them :/

But with people going in to see them and be company I don't see a problem with full time workers to own dogs  Good luck!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

loads of good advice given ..

Cockapoos love human attention and company therefore I would always recommend a dog walker or doggy day care for any full time worker. To leave any dog all day is a long time. 

Hey why should people who work full time not be able to own a dog, of course they can it just take a bit of care and thought ... oh and the extra cost of day care or dog walking services, but worth every penny to own a lovely happy dog  .. then the cuddles when you get home.


----------



## lawsoc (Jul 26, 2012)

oh thanks everyone it has just cemented the fact unfortunately I should not get a dog as it is not fair on the dog. Think with the dog we had when I was married we must of been extremely lucky as she was left same amt. of time and she never ever chewed anything and she just went out in the garden thro dog flap when she pleased. Kids will be gutted but the dogs well being has got to come first , looks like I'll just have to wait 20 ish years till I retire then I'll be too old to want to go on dog walks ergh


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Is paying for a dog walker out of the question then? :/
I think it's just un fair long term for the dogs to be alone all day everyday as speaking from experience with my two, they love human companionship.
It's a shame for you that you won't be getting a pup though


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I work full time and dog care costs me almost £500.00 per month...perhaps you could contact a few rescue centres who allow you to take dogs out on walks....I know it is not the same but it might also show the kids that dog care is an ongoing thing as they do get very bored very quickly


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I work for 5 hours a day and mine were left in a crate for that time from day one, but I would not leave them any longer. The dogs managed fine and will sleep the morning even when my kids (older teenagers ) are at home because its what they are used to. They do go out for 1.5 hrs walk when I get home. They were left out of the crate from 6 months and I have never had any thing chewed except one letter.


----------

